# Double Jacquard machine knitting.



## AAKnits (Jan 21, 2014)

One question:
On a Silver Reed machine + ribber, can you do double jacquard without the special carriage RJ-1?
If you can, which Silver Reed machine + ribber model could do double Jacquard without that extra RJ-1 carriage?
Thank you kindly for your response.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Any of the Ribbers can knit double jacquard. The RJ-1 carriage just has an every other needle selection ability for a birds eye backed double jacquard.


----------



## AAKnits (Jan 21, 2014)

KateWood said:


> Any of the Ribbers can knit double jacquard. The RJ-1 carriage just has an every other needle selection ability for a birds eye backed double jacquard.


Thank you Kate.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

What model KM/KR do you have and do you have a color/yarn changer?


----------



## AAKnits (Jan 21, 2014)

KateWood said:


> What model KM/KR do you have and do you have a color/yarn changer?


I have an SK860 + SR860 + EC1. No color changer.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

No cc for the 860 but the rubber does have an attachment for dj.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I did the following handout for my knitting club which you might find helpful......

http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2014/5/16/1400289139916-double_bed_jacquard_instructions_by_susieknitter_knittingparadise.pdf


----------



## fibreoptiks (Jun 19, 2013)

What do you mean by an attachment for double jacquard on the Studio 860? I thought that it was just a carriage setting, and a colour changer would make it much easier. Too bad they didn't make one for the 860.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

fibreoptiks said:


> What do you mean by an attachment for double jacquard on the Studio 860? I thought that it was just a carriage setting, and a colour changer would make it much easier. Too bad they didn't make one for the 860.


You can buy (if you can find one) an attachment that lets you do the Birds Eye backed DJ. Without this you can only do this on a Brother machine.
You can however do all the other types of DJ with a different backing.....plain backed (which is easier to do on a Knitmaster/Singer/Studio).....striped back and ladder backed.


----------



## fibreoptiks (Jun 19, 2013)

Do you mean the RJ-1 carriage. That is for the standard gauge. The Studio 860 is mid-gauge. Is there a similar attachment for it?


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

fibreoptiks said:


> Do you mean the RJ-1 carriage. That is for the standard gauge. The Studio 860 is mid-gauge. Is there a similar attachment for it?


Yes I did mean the RJ-1, I'm sorry I didn't pick up on the 860 and it being a mid gauge. I don't think that there was one made for a mid gauge, but you can still do the other types of DJ with the different backing.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

fibreoptiks said:


> Do you mean the RJ-1 carriage. That is for the standard gauge. The Studio 860 is mid-gauge. Is there a similar attachment for it?


I've never seen a carriage like the rj1 for the mid-gauge or chunky model.


----------



## hobbyknitter (May 7, 2011)

One doesn't need a special carriage or the metal thing that holds the yarns as the SR860 has off to the side, one can change out the yarns manually on any double bed that doesnt' have a yarn changer. I believe all the DJ that can be done are these: Double Row Stripe, Single Row Stripe, Solid Color Back, Bird's Eye, auto selection, (Bird's Eye, manual selection for those that do not have the EON or lili buttons), Vertical Stripe Back, Tucked Bird's Eye, Tucked on Knitter and Tuck & Slip combination. Maybe there is more but that was all that I could find for DJ at the time I made my disk on that.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

hobbyknitter said:


> One doesn't need a special carriage or the metal thing that holds the yarns as the SR860 has off to the side, one can change out the yarns manually on any double bed that doesnt' have a yarn changer. I believe all the DJ that can be done are these: Double Row Stripe, Single Row Stripe, Solid Color Back, Bird's Eye, auto selection, (Bird's Eye, manual selection for those that do not have the EON or lili buttons), Vertical Stripe Back, Tucked Bird's Eye, Tucked on Knitter and Tuck & Slip combination. Maybe there is more but that was all that I could find for DJ at the time I made my disk on that.


Can you tell me how you do Birds Eye backed on a Knitmaster/Singer machine without a RJ-1?


----------



## AAKnits (Jan 21, 2014)

susieknitter said:


> I did the following handout for my knitting club which you might find helpful......
> 
> http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2014/5/16/1400289139916-double_bed_jacquard_instructions_by_susieknitter_knittingparadise.pdf


Thanks Susie, I just downloaded your handout. I am relatively new to machine knitting, and in the process of experimenting with my knitting machines. I followed to the letter the DJ instructions in the manual. I ended up with no design, but just two stripes of main yarn followed by two stripes of contrast yarn. I will try again until I can do this... :roll:


----------



## AAKnits (Jan 21, 2014)

Thank you all for your responses. They are appreciated. I have learned so much from this group. 
Alexandra


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

fibreoptiks said:


> What do you mean by an attachment for double jacquard on the Studio 860? I thought that it was just a carriage setting, and a colour changer would make it much easier. Too bad they didn't make one for the 860.


The 860s manual shows a yarn rest is used for knitting DJ, it comes with the ribber...


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

susieknitter said:


> I did the following handout for my knitting club which you might find helpful......
> 
> http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2014/5/16/1400289139916-double_bed_jacquard_instructions_by_susieknitter_knittingparadise.pdf


Thanks Sue. I appreciate it very much. I am really anxious to try double jacquard. I have been wondering on where I can find instructions. 1st I have to set up my ribber to my SK 840 and get familiar with it. LOL


----------



## ladyleopard3 (Oct 17, 2012)

Yes you can. It puts 2 row stripes on the back instead of birdseye.
I have made a lot of them on the 360 and the 580.
Patty S


----------



## AAKnits (Jan 21, 2014)

hobbyknitter said:


> One doesn't need a special carriage or the metal thing that holds the yarns as the SR860 has off to the side, one can change out the yarns manually on any double bed that doesnt' have a yarn changer. I believe all the DJ that can be done are these: Double Row Stripe, Single Row Stripe, Solid Color Back, Bird's Eye, auto selection, (Bird's Eye, manual selection for those that do not have the EON or lili buttons), Vertical Stripe Back, Tucked Bird's Eye, Tucked on Knitter and Tuck & Slip combination. Maybe there is more but that was all that I could find for DJ at the time I made my disk on that.


Hi Berda, on the last line of your statement you say: ... I made my disk on that. What disk are you referring to? Where can one access it? I just looked at the website mentioned below your statement. It is wonderful! I could not locate though any video about DJ on that site. Is that disk you mentioned available somewhere?
Thanks, Alexandra.


----------



## Lilie (Jul 27, 2014)

Can anyone suggest places to find up to date knitting patterns for the bulky Brother machine? Whenever I find patterns on line they are from the 1980s. Please help, thank you


----------

